# Game Thread-Grizzlies At Nuggets 4/15/05



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Memphis Grizzlies*(44-34)







*Denver Nuggets*(47-31)

*Nuggets Projected Starting Lineup*
Center-Marcus Camby
Power Forward-Kenyon Martin
Small Forward-Carmelo Anthony
Shooting Guard-Demarr Johnson
Point Guard-Andre Miller

*Bench*-
Earl Boykins
Wesley Person
Bryon Russell
Nene Hilario
Eduardo Najera
Francisco Elson
*
Grizzlies Projected Starting Lineup*
Center-Lorenzen Wright
Power Forward-Pau Gasol
Small Forward-Shane Battier
Shooting Guard-Mike Miller
Point Guard-Jason Williams

*Bench*-
Earl Watson
Bonzi Wells
James Posey
Brian Cardinal
Stromile Swift


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

heh sry guys forgot to put up last game thread forgot.. :banghead:
Anyways this might be a close game..last game mike miller was on fire agaisnt the rockets..but we should be able to take this one..Game prediction Nuggets win 105-95


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Grizz 109
Nuggets 114

Melo 33pts 9reb 4asts

p.s What happend to all you points. :eek8:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> p.s What happend to all you points. :eek8:


o lost it in bets...but ill get it back lol..i have 40 k in bank still


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

hum.. i have a nervous feeling about this one.. but i say we still win.

the final score should be *Nuggets 114 * (right around our current home avg under karl) *Grizzlies 103 *


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Please try and make this game as painless as you can for the Grizzlies and their fans. :dead:


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Roll call, before I start posting in here, anyone else here?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm here


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out 8:41 mark and the Nuggets are up 9-2


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Nuggets up 7-2 early. Quick 2 fouls on Battier and he's out of the game. When they're not running, Denver's been looking for their big men sealing their defender out in the paint. Both of Battier's fouls have come off someone getting sealed, he hacked Melo on the putback, and had to help on Kenyon. So watch the lob passes, if they keep working, expect Denver to to keep using them until the Grizz start having to play behind them.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't know why this popped into my head just now, but it did, so I'll ask it (maybe it'll end up getting its own thread later). If Marcus Camby plays the way he has over the last 30 games next year, do you think he should/would deserve to get All Star consideration in the West?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nuggets up 18-6


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time Out 2:50 Mark and Denver is up 24-12

Rebounding: 12-4


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

End of 1, Nuggets up 34-16


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out 8:22 Mark and Denver is up 40-24


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out 5:43 Mark and Denver is up 53-33


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out 2:49 mark and Denver is up 62-39


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Half time 67-48


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Is there some home cooking with the refs?

At halftime, Memphis has 16 fouls and Denver only has 8

FT's: Memphis 5/11 & Denver 19/23


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Rebounding: 26-15 Denver
Points in the Paint: 32-26
Fast Break Points: 20-8

Shooting
Denver: 23/37, 2/3 from 3 & 19/23 from the line - 17 Assists
Memphis: 20/45, 3/5 & 5/11 - 12 Assists


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Got booted from the computer, I'm now back. Great overall first half. Dres 5 for 5 for 11 points and 6 assists. Melo has 16 (12 for 16 FT), and 4 boards (3 offensive). 17 assists on 23 field goals, and are outrebounding teh Grizzlies 26-15. 20 of the Nuggets 67 have come in transition. The only thing that could be improved considerably would be the 9 turnovers, which still isn't _too_ bad.

edit: Looks like you covered most of those stats already.:laugh:


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Camby's heading to the locker room on his own, limping pretty bad, though. No word yet on what it is.

edit: "tweaked hamstring, will not return tonight"


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

According to the play by play, it said Kenyon missed an ally oop, how did that happen?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

time out 5:28 mark and Denver is up 76-60


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Camby was working on a triple double before he left. 7 points, 8 rebounds & 6 blocks


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

End of 3 and Nuggets are only up 82-74

Starters need to play more minutes


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Get Earl out of the game 86-80 :banghead:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out 7:51 left and Denver is up 90-82


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrat, Nuggets. See you guys in Houston. Will be a good game.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Final score 111-102

Nuggets owned the boards 54-32


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

I didnt see the game but it looks like they had a pretty good game...wow good job by Denver converting 30 pts off 13 turnovers by the Grizz..anyways it looks like we may have a chance we'll Vs the Sonics in the first round in the playoffs if we win agaisnt the rockets tommorow..


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

omg! my projected score was so damn close!

predicted: 114 -103

Actual: 111 - 102

just thouhgt that was cool. i'm almost certain we will get 6th seed.


----------

